# NYC Pro & Ben Nye Haul :)



## electrostars (Aug 3, 2008)

Well... I've been in NYC since Monday night...I was supposed to fly back home today but my flight got cancelled due to the weather this morning...funny thing is..it was sunny out around the time my plane was supposed to take off. BITCHES.
So, I got to stay in NYC one more day/night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good thing though, because we forgot to go see some ben nye makeups last night..
Anyhow, I went to the PRO store yesterday..and Everyone on the MAC LJ Community was talking about what a bunch of bitches they are there..but they were SO NICE to us there!
One of the MAs gave my friend a free dazzleglass cuz it was one she wanted, but they were out so they gave her the almost brand new tester. XD.

Anyhow, What I got makeup wise:

MAC:
15 pan palette
187
beauty marked pro pan
bio green pro pan
full fuschia blush pan
rhubarb blush pan
deep purple pigment
grape pigment
chartreuse pigment
(and then I did a CP for someone and got them espresso, bio green, kelly & lime pro pans and then bottle green and sour lemon pots. I wish I would've gotten sour lemon after seeing it. DAMMIT.)

Ben Nye:
Tangerine & Amethyst lumiere luxe eyeshadows
Azalea Lumiere Luxe pigment <3 <3 <3 <3





 

haha so all I'm coming home with from NYC with is makeup, lots movies(cheap dvds at virgin megastore and then 2/$10 used dvds at some place on st. mark's place. hay hay) and a hello kitty planner/wallet thing. HAHAH.
I'm so poor now.  ;/ lol.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 3, 2008)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice haul!!


----------



## electrostars (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## cre8_yourself (Aug 3, 2008)

nice haul!.. cant wait to go to NYC and use my newly arrived PRO card.. where did u go to get the BEN NYE products.. I only know of 3 places that sell em.. Ricky's .. Alcone.. and Abracadabra any others?


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Aug 4, 2008)

great haul!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 4, 2008)

enjoy


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 6, 2008)

GR8 haul 

enjoy


----------



## shell12367 (Aug 6, 2008)

great haul


----------

